
Logless VPNs Not Safe as You Think - jhabdas
So you&#x27;re begging up your privacy online. Good for you! So you started paying for logless VPN. Does it make you feel more secure? What could possibly be the risk of handing all your traffic to a single party? Where&#x27;s that server located anyway? Are you sure? What happens if someone taps your data? Will there be a record?  You know that clever marketing money is coming from somewhere don&#x27;t you? But where? Not sure it was erased without any trace.
======
switch007
> What could possibly be the risk of handing all your traffic to a single
> party

I mean, the alternative is your ISP, which is usually a single party. Yes,
some people do believe VPN providers are less shitty actors than ISPs. There
are some terrible ISPs.

------
CM30
> Not sure it was erased without any trace.

Yep. The thing about logless VPNs (or other services) is that you really never
can be sure about what's being saved and what isn't. Only solution is to
assume any service is compromised and act accordingly.

------
Spooky23
IMO

“VPN” as in public sites only makes sense when you are at a physical location
that inspects your WiFi traffic or when you’re conducting grey-market activity
like torrenting where the multi-jurisdictional obfuscation is meaningful.

------
bvc35
Use two VPNs sequentially.

